# FS: HRE C105 20x9.5 w/ MPSS



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello!

I have decided to go a different path and ended up with a Porsche GT4. For this reason these wheels for the Mk3 TT,TTS,TTRS (RS3? Not sure) are for sale!

They have roughly 5000 miles on the combo together

HRE C105 et 45 all around (Fronts have a Flat Face for clearance of the front brake calipers, Rears have a Mid set Face for a deeper Lip)
Satin Black spokes
Gloss Black Lip
Satin Black Barrel
Gloss Black Hardware
HRE letters are painted Glacier White but I'm sure can easily be painted any color you may want
Center Caps are Classic HRE Logo Color Combo

Wheels have been coated with GTechniq for easy cleaning

The wheels and tires are both in excellent shape. Living in Arizona we do have higher amounts of small rocks on our roads and such one wheel has a small knick on the outer lip as shown in the last picture

I can sell and ship with the tires on and the wheels balanced as is. The Michelin Tire lettering still remains on each wheel (my custom font tire lettering have been removed)

Price Shipped Wheels and Tires (anywhere in the 48 states, anywhere else at is fine at your expense): $4500


----------



## Drof (Jun 27, 2013)

Price Drop Bump


----------

